# Entry-Level Police Officer Exam



## Accorto

The Manchester, NH Police Department will be hosting an entry-level police exam on Saturday, November 21, 2015. The deadline for application is Thursday, November 12, 2015. Applications and information can be obtained by visiting www.manchesternh.gov/jobs or www.manchesterpd.com.

The Manchester, NH Police Department is a progressive, Nationally Accredited Agency with over 200 sworn police officers. The City of Manchester is the largest city in the State of New Hampshire. It has approximately 110,000 residents. It is centrally located and is within one hour from Boston.

The starting salary is $48,880 plus a comprehensive benefits package. There is additional pay for candidates who can speak Spanish, Bosnian, Russian, Arabic or Portuguese.

*The Manchester Police Department has just recently changed their tattoo policy to allow for visible tattoos. However, there are still some exceptions and limitations to include no tattoos on the hands, neck, head or face.*

Additional information can be obtained by contacting Officer Carl Accorto at 603-792-5452.


----------

